# Richtiges Arbeiten mit Smarty



## player1 (18. Mai 2007)

Hey, hab mein Account mal wieder gefunden, bin hier seit 2005 angemeldet und poste heute das erste mal, also Hallo an Alle!!  

Naja beschäftige mich gerade mit Smarty, habs auch installiert und es funktioniert! Das alles Learning By Doing!
Ich frag mich nun aber, wie ich Smarty am Effizientesten gebrauchen kann und hab mir überlegt dafür grundsätzlich mehrdimensionale Arrays zu gebrauchen in diesem Stil:


```
Gaestebucheintraege[0]['eintragVon']['Inhalt']['datum'];
Gaestebucheintraege[1]['eintragVon']['Inhalt']['datum'];
```

Dieses Array würde ich dann als Variable durchgeben zum Template. Ist das sinnvoll oder gibt es da eine bessere Technik?


----------



## Flex (19. Mai 2007)

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund darin, solch verschachtelte Arrays zu benutzen?

Ein zweidimensionaler Array würde es doch auch tun.


----------



## player1 (19. Mai 2007)

Ou.. das Beispiel war auch falsch...
Soein Array sähe auch anders aus:


```
Gaestebucheintraege[0]['eintragVon'] = "name";
Gaestebucheintraege[0]['Beitrag'] = "beitrag";
Gaestebucheintraege[0]['datum'] = "2007-05-19";

Gaestebucheintraege[1]['eintragVon'] = "anderer Name";
Gaestebucheintraege[1]['Beitrag'] = "anderer Beitrag";
Gaestebucheintraege[1]['datum'] = "2007-05-17";
```

Dann wärs auch zweidimensional 

Naja, auf diese Art und Weise könnten man das ja gebrauchen in Smarty. Ist soein Übergeben eines Arrays die optimale Art und Weise, ein Template zu füllen?


----------



## Flex (19. Mai 2007)

Es ist sogar meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach eine der Sinnvollsten.
Spontan würde ich sogar sagen, es gibt keine Bessere.


----------



## player1 (19. Mai 2007)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort....

Ich werde dann erstmal diesen Weg gehen, scheinbar nutzt man auf diese Art, wie ich bereits dachte, Smarty.

Gibt es übrigens Bücher/Seiten, die die Organistation und Struktur von PHP-Code zum Thema haben? Praktischer Umgang via OO, Templates usw. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das Projekte schnell unübersichtlich und schlecht erweiterbar sind, wenn man keine gute Struktur hat und darum experimentier ich viel rum und versuche, den Code so fleixibel und übersichtlich wie möglich halten, aber wenns das schon gute Techniken gibt, muss ich das Rad  ja nicht neu erfinden!


----------



## Flex (19. Mai 2007)

Nicht PHP spezifisch, allerdings allgemeine Programmierertechniken...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entwurfsmuster
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MVC

Das sind zwei Links die ich spontan einwerfen kann.


----------



## player1 (19. Mai 2007)

Das ist ja super. Hab mich jetzt mal durchgeklickt bis zu dieser Seite:

Zend-Framework Tutorial

Scheint mir ein gutes Tutorial zu sein!


----------



## Flex (19. Mai 2007)

Das ist allerdings kein Tutorial für PHP allgemein, sondern spezifisch für das Zend Framework.

Leider kommt Ralf Eggert nicht mehr dazu es zu aktualisieren, weshalb es auf Version 0.6 ist (mittlerweile ist 0.9.3 raus).


Wenn du dich mit dem Zend Framework auseinander setzen willst, solltest du dir das hier anschauen:
Einstieg in das Zend Framework


----------



## player1 (19. Mai 2007)

Joah, noch besser. Das bringt mich alles jedenfalls schonmal sehr viel weiter. Ich wusste auch nicht wirklich, wonach ich da suchen sollte. Das Schlüsselwort ist hier wohl

Framework


----------

